# Cruze at GM Dealer



## Bailey Blair (Mar 28, 2014)

Took the my new 2014 Cruze in today to get it's paint sealed and all the other bells and whistles, they're checking for the recall to see if the axle is bad or not and if they have to replace it the latest i'll have it back by is tomorrow. I was kinda POed because I'm 18 and decided hey I'm almost a junior in college, again im only 18, and work full time, why not get a new car? So I did. My first appointment ended with me leaving upset because I can buy my own vehicle but they cannot rent me a car to drive off the lot because I'm not 21. I mean something that is going to take all day, wouldn't you expect them to tell me something along the lines of since your not 21 bring someone who can rent you a car? I just can't wait for it to be done this rental car is a POS I think my s10 was nicer and I won't ride my motorcycle to school because its right around 45 degrees. Also my car was getting really dirty because I couldn't wax it because the paint wasn't sealed.


----------



## Zach.K (Apr 17, 2014)

Not sure the point of this post. First you said you can't rent a car, then the rental is a POS??? 

I haz da confuze.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

MEH, he's venting. Can't blame him but then again I knew at 18 I couldn't rent a car. On the flip side, how much does it cost to have your paint sealed?


----------



## Zach.K (Apr 17, 2014)

I could, but that was with military ID, and Orders**(Wink Wink) that called for rental.


----------



## Bailey Blair (Mar 28, 2014)

They just pissed me off then gave my a POS 2009 Malibu with **** interior.. I can't even drive automatic cars i can't ever remember to put them into park.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Bailey Blair said:


> They just pissed me off then gave my a POS 2009 Malibu with **** interior..


Whats to be mad about? Sounds like they got you a loaner and worked around your age issue. I was going to suggest going to a smaller dealer as mine doesn't do rentals but has a fleet of older Impalla, Malibu and HHR they have as loaners. Sounds like that's what you got though....

What did you expect them to do? Its not their policy its the rental car company that has an age restriction. Besides its not like the dealer has a persons age info right there and 99% of the time that rules doesn't apply to their customers anyway.


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Sounds like the dealership did alright to me.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Bailey Blair said:


> I can't even drive automatic cars i can't ever remember to put them into park.


Haven't seen a GM car made in the last 10 years that would let you take the keys out of the ignition without being in park. Besides I hear daily from all the manual drivers around here how brain dead all us automatic drivers are, I can't imagine if all us lazy morons can do it you can't figure it out for a few days. 

Do you think they ever have loaners or rentals with manual transmissions? probably very very rare.


----------



## Bailey Blair (Mar 28, 2014)

Well the dealership that I'm involved with my parents have paid for in cash over 10 cars from including our 2014 Traverse, 2012 3500 HD, 2013 ZL1 Camaro, 2013 Malibu. My mom had one of her cars done last week and they gave her the same malibu she already owns. They didn't work around the age issue and its the dealership who sets up my appointments. They knew that I was 18 and the guy told me that _____, I cant remember her name, but she should have told me to bring one of my parents because without someone over 21 I could not rent a car. So I had to make another appointment. With me taking 18 credit hours and going to work 40 hours a week. There is virtually no time for me to take my car. Thursday, today, is the only day I am free before 7:30, so I was there at 7:00 waiting for them to open and my dad was upset that they were renting us a car with the check engine light on and an interior with ripped seats and scratches all over the dash. I just miss my cruze and I don't want this car. My parents are in the top 10 spenders at the dealer and they know us by name. I was just upset that they gave my mom a 2013 malibu last week for her rental that was in good shape but want to give me a car that hasn't been maintained very well.


----------



## Zach.K (Apr 17, 2014)

spacedout said:


> Do you think they ever have loaners or rentals with manual transmissions? probably very very rare.


Only when I was overseas, but over there its actually standard to get a "standard" lol. 
I will leave out the lazy american crack from this post about those that want\drive Automatics.


----------



## Bailey Blair (Mar 28, 2014)

spacedout said:


> Haven't seen a GM car made in the last 10 years that would let you take the keys out of the ignition without being in park. Besides I hear daily from all the manual drivers around here how brain dead all us automatic drivers are, I can't imagine if all us lazy morons can do it you can't figure it out for a few days.
> 
> Do you think they ever have loaners or rentals with manual transmissions? probably very very rare.


I dont remember until I have to go to take the key out. and I wasn't trying to get a rental with manual transmission but I don't know why they gave me a rental that was in worse shape than my s10. AND just and FYI it was empty and I had to put 20$ into the tank and I only need it for today. Again I think that the rental should have came with a little gas as well.


----------



## Zach.K (Apr 17, 2014)

Bailey Blair said:


> I dont remember until I have to go to take the key out. and I wasn't trying to get a rental with manual transmission but I don't know why they gave me a rental that was in worse shape than my s10. AND just and FYI it was empty and I had to put 20$ into the tank and I only need it for today. Again I think that the rental should have came with a little gas as well.


Shoot, even land rover gave me a Loaner on E, showing 60 miles to empty. But you better believe they got it back showing less then 25 to empty.


----------



## Bailey Blair (Mar 28, 2014)

Yeah I have a friend who had a range rover and they couldn't stand it just because whenever it was like 3 years old they had several major parts they had to change and it was turning into a boat. But West Alton flooded last year and they lost it in the flood


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

My dealer loaner policy is to replace any fuel you use, I have never got a car with less than 3/4 of a tank, 99% of the time its just under full. Had a crappy 2010 impala for two weeks since it was flex fuel decided to fill with E85 when I took it back.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

When I took my escape in to replace some things they missed in their 120 point used car inspection before I bought the truck, they gave me a 2012 corolla to take for a week. It was the worst pos I have ever driven and I hated every second of it. I feel like dealerships should give you and equal or better vehicle when they give you a loaner.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

This is 1 of those IDGAF threads and welcome to the real world of dealing with a new cruzen .


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Bailey Blair said:


> Well the dealership that I'm involved with my parents have paid for in cash over 10 cars from including our 2014 Traverse, 2012 3500 HD, 2013 ZL1 Camaro, 2013 Malibu. My mom had one of her cars done last week and they gave her the same malibu she already owns. They didn't work around the age issue and its the dealership who sets up my appointments. They knew that I was 18 and the guy told me that _____, I cant remember her name, but she should have told me to bring one of my parents because without someone over 21 I could not rent a car. So I had to make another appointment. With me taking 18 credit hours and going to work 40 hours a week. There is virtually no time for me to take my car. Thursday, today, is the only day I am free before 7:30, so I was there at 7:00 waiting for them to open and my dad was upset that they were renting us a car with the check engine light on and an interior with ripped seats and scratches all over the dash. I just miss my cruze and I don't want this car. My parents are in the top 10 spenders at the dealer and they know us by name. I was just upset that they gave my mom a 2013 malibu last week for her rental that was in good shape but want to give me a car that hasn't been maintained very well.


To be brutally honest no one cares how much you've spent at a dealership. Lesson learned, money doesn't get you special treatment. Second, whining about a "temporary" car is the dumbest thing I've heard of... I get your schedule and school, mines way worse, I assure you but **** happens and technically you could have checked into the rules with the rental company before you even dropped off the car, but you didn't. In all fairness I didn't have a problem with your post and it's your right to post but the quoted material above really doesn't make anyone feel that you got robbed.


----------



## Expat1983 (Jun 8, 2013)

iTz SADISTIK said:


> To be brutally honest no one cares how much you've spent at a dealership. Lesson learned, money doesn't get you special treatment. Second, whining about a "temporary" car is the dumbest thing I've heard of... I get your schedule and school, mines way worse, I assure you but **** happens and technically you could have checked into the rules with the rental company before you even dropped off the car, but you didn't. In all fairness I didn't have a problem with your post and it's your right to post but the quoted material above really doesn't make anyone feel that you got robbed.


I echo your sentiments man. But I will go further and say to the OP that you sound like a spoiled, idiotic little child. I'm assuming you got your holier-than-thou attitude from rich mommy and daddy who bought your Cruze for you? You had a crappy rental for a day - deal with it. The only thing the dealership screwed up on was giving you a car with the check engine light on. Seemed like they actually went out of their way to help you. 

Based on your utterly pointless and stupid rant, and the fact that you can't drive an automatic, I'd say you should be taking much more than 18 credit hours dumbass


----------



## N8zdad (Mar 23, 2014)

Perhaps at 18 and finally getting out from under mommy and daddy's wings is a good thing for you. In the real world no one gives a ratzazz about you and absolutely no one owes you a **** thing. Suck it up cupcake and be thankful for what you have. 

When you drop your loner off, thank them for their help and politely tell them the deficiencies in it to be helpful to the next guy who gets it. And on your way out, thank them again. 

Now pardon me. I have to go call my 18 and 19 y.o. sons and thank them for NOT be whiny little b!tches.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Yeah it sucks but it's temporary. Not gonna rip you a new one that's already been done. You will appreciate your car that much more in return when they give you a **** car. Pretend you purchased a spark and they gave you a Cruze 2LT or LTZ RS as a rental. You will walk away feeling like you own the most pos Chevy could have given you. When I got a 2LT the only thing I missed was the leather seats. The auto trans rubbed me the wrong way and it was slow even with me putting 93 in it for half a month. 


Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## Bailey Blair (Mar 28, 2014)

Really you guys are gonna say im spoiled..? I'm pretty sure I stated in one of my above posts that I work 40 hours a week and go to school 18 credit hours. I don't know how i'm spoiled if I pay for everything myself besides a place to live. I pay 353 a month for car insurance 200 a month for food 360 a month for my car 55 a month for my motorcycle insurance and next week when school is out I will go back to my summer job and start working 79 hours a week. Yeah I'm a real spoiled brat. I wake up at 4:30 every day and usually get back home at around midnight and usually 2am on the weekends. I must say I have to be spoiled to save up 7500 dollars and use that on a down payment to get a nice first car. I'm sorry to offend you because I work hard for everything I have and my parents have worked hard for everything they have. The point of the post was because I just missed my beautiful little cruze already. I'm sorry you had to hear about the malibu I am stuck with for the time being but why the **** would you start saying **** like that? This is supposed to be a friendly atmosphere where we all love our cruzes. I didn't post this to get pity I posted it because I miss my first car. Don't come on here trying to start ****. That's not what were here to do, were a community of cruze lovers and I love my car. But at SIUE you can't usually take anymore than 18 credit hours, you can do 19 but thats with a lab but I don't have anymore lab classes to take. I'll be a junior in the fall before I even turn 19! I'm just doing the best I can with what I can. and N8zdad I'll be sure to let them know it's really not their fault that the car is in the shape it is, it's everyone else who has been driving it. The only thing I could say was their fault was the fact that the tank was empty, personally though the car should have been cleaned though before giving it to me because the back seat was covered in trash and the front has a few receipts and other misc things laying on the floor board. Oh well the Cruze will be back in my hands Thursday they said I could come get it at 7 so the next couple of days i'll be missing her :blowup:


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Aw don't worry about ppl on a forum. We can't see the whole picture


----------



## Bailey Blair (Mar 28, 2014)

Expat1983 said:


> I echo your sentiments man. But I will go further and say to the OP that you sound like a spoiled, idiotic little child. I'm assuming you got your holier-than-thou attitude from rich mommy and daddy who bought your Cruze for you? You had a crappy rental for a day - deal with it. The only thing the dealership screwed up on was giving you a car with the check engine light on. Seemed like they actually went out of their way to help you.
> 
> Based on your utterly pointless and stupid rant, and the fact that you can't drive an automatic, I'd say you should be taking much more than 18 credit hours dumbass


I would much rather have both my parents working again rather than my dad being forced to retire at a young age. In 2009 he had a medicine ball, 3500 pound wrecking ball, dropped on him which if he were inches over he wouldn't be here. Trust me I work for everything I have, and my 19 year old sister is about to buy here first house because she works hard too. I would still be in this situation either way but saying that rich mommy and daddy bought me a car is assuming things and there is not a day that goes by that I wish my dad had never been put in that situation because he lost most of the function of his right arm, his pinky, and doesn't have a bone in his forearm. He has stitching up his back and across his shoulder. He can never again do what he used to love doing, and he has trouble doing a lot of things he used to do easily. My dad is the nicest guy I have ever met and I don't think there is a thing in the world he could buy that would make him as happy as he used to be. Like Im crying telling this story because hes my hero and for the last 5 years he hasn't been able to be the same guy I always looked up to and I have to do all those things for him.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Your initial rant may not have been perceived as you intended. Most here seen your rant as a "I want my way no matter what the rules are and I want a car of equal or greater value than my cruze as a loaner". That's just not how it works, ranting about it just makes people think you have a outrageous sense of entitlement. You might not be a spoiled brat, but your attitude about the situation certainly makes people think so. 

You did not get a 2009 Malibu as a rental, that is a loaner car owned by the dealership. Those loaners are not nice, if anything it should just make you appreciate your ride even more when you get it back. Since getting paint protection done is not warranty work really they had no obligation to get you into a car at all. Doesn't matter how inconvenienced you are, I guarantee others on here have been though much worse. 

I agree my trade in was much nicer than the loaners I have got but I'm just happy to not be stuck without a car all together. Don't focus on all the negatives in life, always try to find something good about what you perceive as a crappy situation. Should help keep you from getting pissed over nothing.


----------



## Bailey Blair (Mar 28, 2014)

spacedout said:


> Your initial rant may not have been perceived as you intended. Most here seen your rant as a "I want my way no matter what the rules are and I want a car of equal or greater value than my cruze as a loaner". That's just not how it works, ranting about it just makes people think you have a outrageous sense of entitlement. You might not be a spoiled brat, but your attitude about the situation certainly makes people think so.
> 
> You did not get a 2009 Malibu as a rental, that is a loaner car owned by the dealership. Those loaners are not nice, if anything it should just make you appreciate your ride even more when you get it back. Since getting paint protection done is not warranty work really they had no obligation to get you into a car at all. Doesn't matter how inconvenienced you are, I guarantee others on here have been though much worse.
> 
> I agree my trade in was much nicer than the loaners I have got but I'm just happy to not be stuck without a car all together. Don't focus on all the negatives in life, always try to find something good about what you perceive as a crappy situation. Should help keep you from getting pissed over nothing.


I like the malibu's but I was expecting something "nicer" as in something that was clean. I mean i'm stuck with it for a week and I don't want people to see the dealer plates and look inside and think im the one trashing it, if you know what im getting at


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Dang Dawg Kiss a Frog .. your insurance is killing me already ..


----------



## Expat1983 (Jun 8, 2013)

What sane person is going to peer inside a random car and judge whoever is driving it? Seriously dude, respect to you for working hard and earning your Cruze but jeez... man up a little and stop sweating the most insignificant things!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Bailey Blair said:


> I like the malibu's but I was expecting something "nicer" as in something that was clean. I mean i'm stuck with it for a week and I don't want people to see the dealer plates and look inside and think im the one trashing it, if you know what im getting at


Every single one of my dealers loaners are worse than dirty in side, they smell like stale air, old man balls and pipe tobacco. I bring a can of air freshener with now if I ever need one of those rides. 

Remember as a kid my parents always getting an old rusted out heap corolla as a loaner from the local chevy dealer. Inside it came with a spatula for scraping ice off the windows. I would much prefer the any of my dealers smelly loaners to the spatula mobile!


----------



## BlkGrnetRS (Jul 21, 2013)

It's funny how an 18 year old junior in college can be so ignorant.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Expat1983 said:


> What sane person is going to peer inside a random car and judge whoever is driving it? Seriously dude, respect to you for working hard and earning your Cruze but jeez... man up a little and stop sweating the most insignificant things!
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Eh, my OCD has me cleaning the inside of the car a lot because it looks like I have my shot together if you get in and see it. The trunk is another story. Only reason it's dirty is weather and lack of equipment. 

As for minor inconvenience wait till you really break down in another state. OnStar gets you a rental but you are responsible to getting to the dealership and hotel if enterprise is closed. 


Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

The only two things I want to point out to you are 1) your insurance is sky high, consider shopping around if possible. 2) the reason others went totally off on you is because you started throwing money out there as a reason something should happen for you; I don't blame anyone but I expect no less when I hear something like that from someone. I've said things like that before so trust me when I say that it's better to just avoid bringing money into and being humble. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Bailey Blair (Mar 28, 2014)

People say my insurance is high but I won't let anyone but State Farm insure me because of several reasons.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Bailey Blair said:


> People say my insurance is high but I won't let anyone but State Farm insure me because of several reasons.


While I will give you the opportunity to defend your previous statement.... this makes absolutely no sense!


----------

